

Solve Puzzle - get interview - teddyp18
http://www.yodle.com/yodle-careers/jobs/new-york/senior-software-engineer/
Yodle is a leading local online advertising company with a simple mission: to connect local businesses with consumers so simply and cost-effectively that business owners can’t imagine any other way to advertise. We are one of the fastest growing companies in the industry and we need more gifted engineers to keep going. You'll be joining a strong, agile software development team free of PHB types and distractions where you can concentrate on using your superb development skills to create an end-to-end advertising platform that enables local business to get new business from the internet and track and measure the return on investment. We build the full breadth of software required to make Yodle go. Your feature team might be working on core billing systems one project and a telephony solution the next. Examples of our diverse systems include a WYSIWIG site creator, a mobile app for reviews solicitation, an automated search advertising campaign builder, a service discovery framework built on top of Zookeeper, an advanced queuing and syncing system for integration with partners such as Google and Bing, a developer productivity tool for quickly configuring environments, a platform for coupon management and reputation monitoring, and many more.<p>To Apply: 
• Click here to apply, or, 
• Solve the problem below to get your resume to the top of the stack:<p>TRIANGLE PUZZLE 
By starting at the top of the triangle and moving to adjacent numbers on the row below, the maximum total from top to bottom is 27. 
         5<p><pre><code>       9 6

     4 6 8

   0 7 1 5</code></pre>
I.e. 5 + 9 + 6 + 7 = 27.<p>Write a program in a language of your choice to find the maximum total from top to bottom in triangle.txt, a text file containing a triangle with 100 rows. Send your solution and resume to 123456@yodle.com, replacing 123456 with the maximum sum for the triangle.
======
willvarfar
Here's hoping my five minuter doesn't end up silently discarded by their email
server...

thx for sharing the fun :)

